# Four Females need a new home in Texas!



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I have four female rats in need of a new home.
The girls will come with a Double Critter Nation that is less than a year old that has only been used by these girls. As such, I am charging a rehoming fee for the girls of about $125 (can be negotiated) because of the cage. The four girls are Silver, Eevee, Peaches, and Cream. They do not know their names so you are free to change them if you wish. Silver, Peaches, and Cream were bought from Petsmart in September of 2012. Eevee was bought from Petco in February of 2013.

None of them are skittish or hand-shy, but they do not really like being petted. Silver and Peaches LOVE riding on shoulders, though. Cream and Eevee don’t really understand the concept of shoulder-riding. Cream can do it, but prefers not to. Eevee doesn’t understand how to hold on. Eevee doesn’t mind being carried against someone’s chest, though.

All of them are tiny sweeties with huge personalities. They don’t know their names or come when called, but they know the sound of treat containers shaking and rush to it. Eevee got loose once and I just shook a box of treats and she came. In addition to the cage, the girls will have all their hammocks and litter boxes. The four girls MUST stay together. I will not be adopting them out separately.

I am in the Dallas/Fort Worth area, but in order to make sure these sweeties go to the right owners, I am willing to travel quite a ways to rehome them. Here is a list of general areas I’m willing to go to, but this isn’t an exclusive list. Even if you live nowhere near these, I may still be willing to meet you halfway at the very least or arrange a rat train. Abilene, Amarillo, Wichita Falls, Lubbock, Austin, and of course almost anywhere in the Dallas/Fort Worth area. Even nearby states are an option. We would meet in a public place, such as a Walmart parking lot. I will not bring them to someone’s house or a non-public area.

These rats are NOT first come first serve and they are NOT to be used as feeders. These are beloved pets that I wish I did not have to give up, but I have no choice right now. That said, I have quite a bit of time to find them the right home so I will be picky about whom they go to. Please either post here or email me at [email protected] if you are interested or have any questions.


----------

